# First Real Mountain Bike - Opinions



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Just wondering what some thoughts are. Upgrading from my target special:lol: to a real mountain bike. Been to the local shops, and tried Trek, Giant, Specialized, and Davinci bikes and I had a hard time telling the differences as they all rode so different compared to what I'm used too I really am un sure what "fits" the best.

I know I'm going with a 29er and debating if hydr brakes are worth it or not?

So far I think the Giant (can't remember the model but it was around $600) and Rock Hopper are where I'm leaning but any more information would be a lot of help.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Hard to go wrong with a Giant, Trek or a Specialized. I recently purchased a Cannondale Trail 5 29er...a little over your budget but I wanted disc brakes and even though mine are mechanical discs, the improvement in breaking is worth it. Hydraulic Discs would be even better I bet. I owned numerous Treks and a $1400 Gary Fisher in the past....all quality bikes. I purchased the Cannondale mainly to get into shape and so far it is working. I like the 29" tires for my needs mainly bike path training and light trails but they do handle a little different. The new rage is 27.5" tires but my skill level etc I doubt I could tell much of a difference. 

A good frame is key....parts will wear out and you can upgrade when you replace. A well fitted, high quality frame is what you want to look for. 

I would check a number of dealers if you can. A good dealer will properly fit you and get you on the right bike. I sold my Gary Fisher because it was just too aggressive for me now at my age and physical condition. I needed a bike that was still off road worthy and handled well but still allowed a comfortable ride. My dealer spent a lot of time with me fitting me and making sure the bike was comfortable etc. My wife purchase a Cannondale Quick 4 Hybrid and did the same for her. A good dealer is key.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Ack said:


> How much are you looking to spend?


Looking at the $600 to $700 bikes mainly


----------



## bwhiatt2 (Aug 17, 2011)

If it were me in your shoes I would definitely go with disc brakes.


----------



## Dslomo (Sep 28, 2012)

Goto B3 in grosse pointe. Rick will hook u up. He is one of the owners


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

I was a bike mechanic for 5 years and avid racer. the Giants are heavier and typically higher center of gravity. the Specialized has a better feel for me however I recommend giant bikes for bigger guys. 

Simply cannot go wrong with a rock hopper.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Another vote for disk / hydraulic brakes.


----------



## freezen1979 (Mar 22, 2015)

Atchison said:


> Just wondering what some thoughts are. Upgrading from my target special:lol: to a real mountain bike. Been to the local shops, and tried Trek, Giant, Specialized, and Davinci bikes and I had a hard time telling the differences as they all rode so different compared to what I'm used too I really am un sure what "fits" the best.
> 
> I know I'm going with a 29er and debating if hydr brakes are worth it or not?
> 
> So far I think the Giant (can't remember the model but it was around $600) and Rock Hopper are where I'm leaning but any more information would be a lot of help.


It's hard to go wrong if you buy from a name brand name like Trek, Giant, or Specialized. Just pick a hardtail with dsic breaks you like and go ride. Make sure you buy it from a place that can fit you on it after purchase.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Currently own an older 90s model Giant Sedona mountain bike. Probably a prehistoric bike for most of you guys. Nothing special about it really compared to probably some of the Wally World bikes these days. Looking to get a new bike. Just for hunting. Cheap but decent. Preferably shocks on front and rear. Any suggestions ? 2-300.00 Most


----------



## fishnpbr (Dec 2, 2007)

I own Felt, Ritchey, and an Original USA made 1999 Schwinn Homegrown with a Yeti frame. No expert by any means but get the bike that is of proper fit and feels right/good to you when you ride it.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

fishnpbr said:


> I own Felt, Ritchey, and an Original USA made 1999 Schwinn Homegrown with a Yeti frame. No expert by any means but get the bike that is of proper fit and feels right/good to you when you ride it.


Not sure how much choice I have in that price range. Bought the wife a pretty nice Schwinn at Dunham's for under 200.00. Is be happy if I could find one like it. It's gonna get a rattle can paint job so looks isn't a factor.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

johnIV said:


> Currently own an older 90s model Giant Sedona mountain bike. Probably a prehistoric bike for most of you guys. Nothing special about it really compared to probably some of the Wally World bikes these days. Looking to get a new bike. Just for hunting. Cheap but decent. Preferably shocks on front and rear. Any suggestions ? 2-300.00 Most


Your Giant Sedona is better than any department store bike today believe it or not. 

Any part, any piece ANYTHING, on your giant can be repaired and replaced with a better part by any bike shop or with a little online research (feel free to ask me, bike mechanic of 5+ years in my previous life, glad to point anyone is the right direction). 

the department store bikes may ride, but hey are disposable in every single sense. they are designed to be cheap and fast, their comfort and ride-ability are useless.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

AaronJohn said:


> Your Giant Sedona is better than any department store bike today believe it or not.
> 
> Any part, any piece ANYTHING, on your giant can be repaired and replaced with a better part by any bike shop or with a little online research (feel free to ask me, bike mechanic of 5+ years in my previous life, glad to point anyone is the right direction).
> 
> the department store bikes may ride, but hey are disposable in every single sense. they are designed to be cheap and fast, their comfort and ride-ability are useless.


Tires are dry rotted, need tubes, gears are not in sync, basically needs a overhaul tune up. Figured a bike with shocks would offer a better off road trail ride with additional gear loaded on the bike.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

johnIV said:


> Tires are dry rotted, need tubes, gears are not in sync, basically needs a overhaul tune up. Figured a bike with shocks would offer a better off road trail ride with additional gear loaded on the bike.


90 dollars and the correct seat height and you are good to go. 

any halfway decent full suspension mountain bike will be $1000+


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Disc brakes rock, and hydraulic disc brakes stop you NOW. I have regular disc brake on my fat tire. It feels under braked a lot.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

AaronJohn said:


> 90 dollars and the correct seat height and you are good to go.
> 
> any halfway decent full suspension mountain bike will be $1000+


90.00 for tires, tubes and tune up ? Hell, I figured just the labor would be 90.00


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I have Trek and Specialized. Both great bikes, but with regular caliper brakes. To me the most important part when buying any good brand frame is the hardware, particularly the derailleurs. 
I never wished for disk brakes even on the hills up by Bellaire, but thats just me.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

ESOX said:


> I have Trek and Specialized. Both great bikes, but with regular caliper brakes. To me the most important part when buying any good brand frame is the hardware, particularly the derailleurs.
> I never wished for disk brakes even on the hills up by Bellaire, but thats just me.


I have zero knowledge of bike component talk. Derailers, disk brakes etc. are just words. Never did any work on a bike besides greasing and airing tires. Basic maintenance is about my limit.


----------



## pescadero (Mar 31, 2006)

johnIV said:


> I have zero knowledge of bike component talk. Derailers, disk brakes etc. are just words. Never did any work on a bike besides greasing and airing tires. Basic maintenance is about my limit.


If you know which direction tightens and loosens with a screwdriver - you can adjust shifting, brakes, and replace tires/tubes.


----------

